# للبيع عدد 22 قسيمة ارض في لبنان



## shami001 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

*للبيع عدد 22 قسيمة ارض في لبنان ، تملك ، منطقة بحمدون القرية وبحمدون المحطة مساحة الاراضي اكثر عن 10.000 متر السعر بالدرهم 13000000 درهم ( ثلاثة عشر مليون درهم )

للتواصل يرجى الاتصال على 00971507791422 محمد رياض​*


----------

